# Hap "ruby green" egg spots



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if egg spots on the anal fin of ruby greens are gender specific or can both males and females have them?


----------



## tuna (Nov 8, 2004)

My female had one smaller than the males. Here is a old pic you can just see the females spot.
http://tomsfish.org/IMG_0648.jpg


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

I see thanks for the info. How large were your fish when they started spawning? And how many did you have in the colony?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

If you look at the first picture:

http://www.african-cichlid.com/RubyGreen.htm

You'll see that the female has one small egg spot. Some of my other females have none. My males have multiple egg spots that are larger and brighter.

YMMV

Kevin


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Some of my females have a maximum of 3 egg spots, smaller then on the males, more whiteish with outlines while the males are more cream/yellow colored, big and with a transparent outline. With thransparent outline I mean a circle around the eggspot that is a bit see-through.


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks to all of you guys for the information. Now is it unusual behavior for a female to be more dominant then a male with this species? I have a female that will open mouth fight my male and send him off running. Is this common?


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

cmcpart0422 said:


> Thanks to all of you guys for the information. Now is it unusual behavior for a female to be more dominant then a male with this species? I have a female that will open mouth fight my male and send him off running. Is this common?


Yes it is normal especially if the female is about the same size or bigger than the male


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

In a situation like this will the male eventually regain dominance? I would like to have my trio spawn at some point. And you are right the female is the exact same size as the male.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi One thing may help, yu make the bigger female out of your tank, the time for the male to take its own place and become dominant in it and then replace the female in. It works pretty good some times.
xris


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ill try that how long should I pull her for?


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey all. I've been searching for this species, but I have only found one place that sells them. Any of you have a some to sell, or know a good place to order them?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

cmcpart0422 said:



> Ill try that how long should I pull her for?


few days(5 or6) should work.
xris


----------

